# New laptop running Windows 7 --need tweak advice!



## Khur (Jul 31, 2011)

I just got a new laptop (An Asus A53S) that came with Windows 7 and was shocked to find around 87 process running...I downloaded Avast! and Advanced System Care to try and clean up some of this mess, but I don't recognize any of the names for processes and services like I did with my old computer so its a bit scary.

I've checked out the tweaks mentioned in the stickies and done some, but I'm uncertain as to whether or not the things that are listed for XP apply to w7 as well. I'm so unfamiliar with this OS that I don't feel comfortable deleting/ending process like I did on XP because friends have told me that they work so differently...for instance I've been told that 7 will run no faster if I take off themes than if I leave it on for some reason..? 

I'm sorry I'm just very uncertain and would love some advice. I had a wonderful experience here before with some advice on things to end...here's a picture of what's running (yikes, I know).







^ The latest screenshot of the processes still running after initial tweaking.....currently using 1.56 GB of memory. e_e guh. halp.


----------



## iTails (Jul 31, 2011)

That's normal in Windows 7 (@Pic)

For tweaks and things, refer to this.






If the picture is too small, right click and view image.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd start by installing Windows 7 proper; those OEM installations from the lesser manufacturers tend to come loaded with garbage. Hell, with all my applications running on my Windows 7 laptop, I'm not even up to half that amount of processes.

If you don't feel like installing Windows proper, just start uninstalling all that crapware you got with it through the Programs and Features interface on the Control Panel; you don't need anything that isn't drivers.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 31, 2011)

Go download PC Decrapifier. Also google a list of bloatware for your model of ASUS. Some software is needed to run the function keys.


----------



## Khur (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

iTails- I'm not sure why, but that image is kind of confusing to me...I can't really figure out what its talking about (I guess I'm even more of a n00b that it seems to be catering to). I'm gleaning from all of the references to DA that it seems to be talking more about aesthetic tweaking; I'm not really looking to tweak the appearance right now so much as the functionality.



Andy Nonimose said:


> Go download PC Decrapifier. Also google a list of bloatware for your model of ASUS. Some software is needed to run the function keys.



Yeah, I'm really nervous about deleting things I actually need.

Here's the bloatware guide I used, but I couldn't find a lot of the stuff he was talking about in either my startup or my services:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus/380681-asus-utility-bloatware-guide.html

All together the tweaks worked a little! I have about 70 processes running now, but it still seems too high. 

My computer has 4GB ram so I'm not super worried about memory load right now....yet at the same time I plan on running photoshop CS4 and a few other heavy-load art programs (possibly a game or two) so I'd like to keep everything as streamlined as possible from the get go.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd just reinstall Windows 7.  You have a ligit key on the sticker, download a Win7 ISO for your version and do a fresh reinstall.  Make sure you have a USB key and downloaded all the drivers from the OEM's website first.  Windows 7 will probably be MISSING most of those drivers afterall.  ...And of course, enjoy the 7 or 8 reboots Windows 7 will need as it progressively updates through Windows update.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 31, 2011)

Eh, I don't like the idea of automatically nuking the Windows install of a new laptop, unless you have figured out beforehand which of the pre-installed crap you want to keep. As someone already said, some of those processes will correspond to the special function keys on your laptop and also its various power-saving features. Most of those processes will have a minimal impact on performance unless they start either leaking memory or stalling the system, at which point you can identify them and kill them.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 1, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Eh, I don't like the idea of automatically nuking the Windows install of a new laptop, unless you have figured out beforehand which of the pre-installed crap you want to keep. As someone already said, some of those processes will correspond to the special function keys on your laptop and also its various power-saving features. Most of those processes will have a minimal impact on performance unless they start either leaking memory or stalling the system, at which point you can identify them and kill them.



It's my preference because it ensures that everything on the laptop is what I put there.  No going 'So... WTF does that do...?'


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2011)

iTails said:


> That's normal in Windows 7 (@Pic)
> 
> For tweaks and things, refer to this.
> 
> ...


 
OP's looking for useless shit to get rid of, not useless shit to add in.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Aug 1, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> It's my preference because it ensures that everything on the laptop is what I put there.  No going 'So... WTF does that do...?'



It's the lazy way to do it. It's like saying just reformat if you get a virus. Running decrapifier and browsing through a bloatware list so you can see what the hell you're uninstalling is much faster than going through a full reinstall.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 1, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> It's the lazy way to do it. It's like saying just reformat if you get a virus. Running decrapifier and browsing through a bloatware list so you can see what the hell you're uninstalling is much faster than going through a full reinstall.



It's brand new.  It doesn't even have the apps that I want on it yet so yeah.  When I get a new laptop, I turn it on, make sure it works and then I hose it.


----------



## brotherian11 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Does In arrears Consolidation Lay hold of Credit Rating?*

reinstall win7 without installing the ASUS bloatware, it should reduce a few running processes


----------



## Khur (Aug 4, 2011)

So I did some research and apparently Windows 7 runs at about 1.3-1.5 gigs while idling. So I guess there's no getting around that for me. :/ However, the average 70 processes that I have running at any given time is still no good in my book and I am open to suggestion from anyone who knows what an Asus requires to run correctly and what it doesn't.


Most of you are right I guess--I probably should have just uninstalled everything and reinstalled only what I wanted, but at this point I've put so much time into tweaking it down to what I've got that I'd just as soon trim the few edges that are left this way rather than start all over and put more hours into it.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Aug 4, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> It's the lazy way to do it. It's like saying just reformat if you get a virus. Running decrapifier and browsing through a bloatware list so you can see what the hell you're uninstalling is much faster than going through a full reinstall.


That depends on so many factors. Nuking an all-fresh Windows installation is hardly slower, and above all far less cumbersome than manually removing useless things, and dealing with the leftovers of said useless things afterwards.



Khur said:


> So I did some research and apparently Windows 7 runs at about 1.3-1.5 gigs while idling.


That too depends on many things, Windows Vista and Windows 7 are very dynamic with that, and they adapt according to machine use and hardware resources available. For instance, my desktop computer hardly ever uses less than 2GB of RAM at any given time, while my laptop, boasting only half of the desktop's RAM amount, rarely ever uses more than one.


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 5, 2011)

If you want it to boot faster, then goto start, search msconfig, open it, goto the boot tab, click advanced options and finally, check the number of processors and set it to how many cores you have. I have 4, so it's set to 4, for example.


----------

